

Show HN: Role Playing Game for Self Improvement (weekend project) - lefnire
http://habitrpg.com
Hey HN, been working on a project &#38; could use all you lovelies' feedback :) I was inspired by habit-tracker apps like Joe's Goals, but I wanted something more robust and personally motivating. So I built a habit-tracker which plays like an RPG. As you accomplish goals, you level up. If you fail your goals, you lose hit points. You can buy weapons and armor, etc. Open source (https://github.com/lefnire/habitrpg), built on DerbyJS (http://derbyjs.com/), and uses BrowserQuest's icon sets. Integration with productivity tools primary on the roadmap (https://github.com/lefnire/habitrpg#roadmap).<p>I stress-tested some, but Derby is a work in progress - so bear with me if it goes down.
======
lefnire
Hey HN, been working on a project & could use all you lovelies' feedback :) I
was inspired by habit-tracker apps like Joe's Goals, but I wanted something
more robust and personally motivating. So I built a habit-tracker which plays
like an RPG. As you accomplish goals, you level up. If you fail your goals,
you lose hit points. You can buy weapons and armor, etc. Open source
(<https://github.com/lefnire/habitrpg>), built on DerbyJS
(<http://derbyjs.com/>), and uses BrowserQuest's icon sets. Integration with
productivity tools primary on the roadmap
(<https://github.com/lefnire/habitrpg#roadmap>).

I stress-tested some, but Derby is a work in progress - so bear with me, I'll
restart if it goes down.

------
DevAccount
Looks like a good start buddy. Looks like this life game I shamefully only
made use of for a few days; <http://www.rexbox.co.uk/epicwin/>

How are you going to stop people from just deleting tasks they couldn't do?

Keep it up!

~~~
lefnire
Oh wow, don't know how I missed EpicWin... searched high and low before
deciding to make it myself. Looks like an incredible app - I'll have to borrow
an iPhone & try it out.

As far as deleting tasks they can't do - it's an honor system because you're
only cheating yourself. It's like ticking ever day on Joe's Goals to pretend
you have a habit streak, or entering broccoli for every meal in MyFitnessPal -
defeats the purpose. However, let's say someone is level 10 with good
weapons/armor, and they're struggling under a few goals. They could just
delete those goals and recreate them for a clean slate. The downside here is
that they lose all their historical data on those goals (it keeps a history
graph of your progress), so there's some incentive to use Re-roll instead (or
to just be accountable).

Now, once I get some 3rd-party productivity app integration (Pivotal Tracker,
MyFitnessPal, RescueTime, etc) - those goals will be static (they can't edit
them), and will be updated automatically. So that will lock them down a bit
more. I'm planning on Pivotal & Pomodoro very soon.

Thanks for checking it out DevAccount!

